# Disney in April or June



## SamH (Mar 4, 2009)

We are planning for 2010 and our kids want to go to Orlando. Our options are during spring break, which is the first full week of April, or the first week of June.

We live near Atlanta and it seems like half the city goes to Orlando for spring break so I am assuming that the April week would be more crowded than June but I am not sure how hot Orlando gets in June.

Which week would you choose and why?

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## elaine (Mar 4, 2009)

*April = Spring break = crowds---June = hot*

April = Spring break = crowds---June = hot. I would pick 1st week in June.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 4, 2009)

I know from a bunch of Atlanta area DVC'ers that Spring Break(1st week of April) last year was crazy. Comments like "the whole state of GA must be here."

Our district actually went early around Easter(which was March last yr), and one of my local DVC buddies said it wasn't bad as it looked like a lot of districts must not have decide to do SB that early. 

Disclaimer she's a rope drop fanatic, so her experience may be different from others.


I would do early June myself, as I think Easter is nuttier at WDW than Thanksgiving(3x, but I leave on Black Friday).


----------



## Jolson (Mar 4, 2009)

I would bet that the June timeframe would be a lot less crowded then the first week in April.  Also, I believe Easter is observed on April 4, 2010 so I know Disney has some of the highest crowd levels around observed Easter dates.

On the other hand, I live in the Northeast and my kids spring school break is always the third Monday in April and I head down to Florida at this time.  It is usually crowded but the weather is usually awesome with not too much humidity yet.  I've been to Florida in June (I believe it was late June though) and my wife threatened to divorce me if we ever went during the summer season again. 

For me, the nice weather outweighs the crowds and craziness so I would go in April and use a plan to tour the parks.  There are severals books and services which can get you around a lot of the crowded wait times during the busy season.  I've used tourguide Mike in the past and found his touring plans helped avoid a lot of waiting time for rides/shows etc..

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 4, 2009)

Depends on what you want to do while there.  If you want gorgeous weather and you just want to take in the shows and atmosphere, then the weather at spring/Easter break would be preferable.  But those Easter crowds can be wall-to-wall people, waiting in long lines for everything from rides to food to the rest rooms.  I can't take that, especially with kids.

If you want to ride the rides and swim a lot, then take on the heat in early June.  The crowds are reasonable because the entire mid-atlantic and northeast regions are still in school.  It's hot but not miserably so, like peak summer, and if you're used to Atlanta, it's not that different.  Ride in the mornings and/or evenings, swim or nap indoors in the afternoons.  With kids, that'd be my choice.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 4, 2009)

June...hands down (however for me, I'll go anytime I can)


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't even consider April if you want to enjoy the parks.  June will be hot, but not as miserable as July and August.  Early June will start to see more Florida residents, but it will be much less crowded than Easter week.  

I once witnessed a human and stroller traffic jam in Animal Kingdom during Easter week.  You literally couldn't get across a fairly wide bridge connecting the tree of life to dinoland.  Nobody would budge, back up or let anyone around.  It was gridlock.  I just went around the long way near Tarzan Rocks (not there anymore).  What a joke.  I'll never go back that week.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 4, 2009)

april has the flower & garden festavial

june (early june) has star wars weekends 

but agreed if you are talking about palm or easter week - don't go.

the only week with more guests is Christmas to NY.

for 2009 - April 5-18
for 2010 - March 28 thru April 10


----------



## amanven (Mar 4, 2009)

If you are planning to do the theme parks DO NOT GO in April.
If you do not like crowds DO NOT GO in April.
If you are looking for economical travel DO NOT GO in April.
If you will be satisfied staying at your hotel or TS 24/7 for the entire week then of course GO in April  
If you want to be just like most people with school age kids then definitely GO in April.
The hotter weather of June is a far better trade off to avoid those crowds.   Personally, there is no theme park at Disney or otherwise that is worth going to in April unless you have the patience of a saint.


----------



## EAM (Mar 4, 2009)

*More information on Disney crowds*

Obtain a copy (from a bookstore or library) of The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World, then go to this site

http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=14

It gives estimates for crowd levels on any day of the next 365 days.

Historically crowds are very high just before or after Easter.  Other weeks in Spring are not so bad.  Memorial Day weekend is also busy, as are Thanksgiving and Labor Day weekends.  The Christmas-New Year's period is the busiest.  

You might also want to know that Disney has "Gay Days" around the first week in June.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spring Break*

Sam,

It depends on where you are going. If you plan on taking the family to the Disney Theme Parks or Universal Studios, plan on long waiting lines for the rides. AND I mean really long wait times in the sun, with little or no shade.

The crowds damper the fun. If you have a choice, avoid spring breaks.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 5, 2009)

Early June should be less crowded. I've been the first week in June three times, and the crowds have been very manageable. We do rope drop and have a basic touring plan, which makes a big difference. It's hot, but not unbearably so.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

EAM said:


> You might also want to know that Disney has "Gay Days" around the first week in June.



disney does not sponsor this event. It is held on Disney property but by a hotel that is NOT owned or operated by Disney. but the theme parks are open to everyone.

http://www.gaydays.com/


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 5, 2009)

Just avoid the highlighted park on each day of "Gay Days" and you'll avoid the biggest crowds.  The other parks are minimally affected.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 5, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> disney does sponsor this event. It is held on Disney property but by a hotel that is NOT owned or operated by Disney. but the theme parks are open to everyone.
> 
> http://www.gaydays.com/


Disney does not sponsor gay days.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Disney does not sponsor gay days.



thank you - mean to say does not - will definitely change it!


----------



## Carl D (Mar 5, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> thank you - mean to say does not - will definitely change it!


After I re-read your post I thought it might have been a typo.. Happens to the best of us!


----------



## maja651 (Mar 5, 2009)

OK, now you guys have me stressed!  We are going to Orlando THIS April.  I figured, since we are going AFTER Easter it would be ok!  We leave April 18 and will be there until May 2.  Since Easter is on April 12 this year, shouldn't we be ok? We will miss the week before and week after Easter crowds.  I would think our weeks are NOT crowded, as most spring breaks should be over.  Will the crowds still be THAT bad when we are there?

Michelle


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

your first day will be the worst - after that you should be fine.

that say most of the Orlando hotels are offering deals for May. Even RCI is offering a deal for May - 75% off.

this will bring in some people.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 5, 2009)

All the above posts are on point but there is something new to consider.  Because of the recession Disney World is cutting back on shows and performances.  We are going this year during spring break and everything will be open.  The Spectro Parade is on every night twice a night.  Other attractions will be closing at the end of Spring Break.  I like off seasons but there is a tradeoff when what you want to see or do is not available.  Peak seasons everywhere are crowded but everything you want to see or do is open.  That is particularly true this year at DW.


----------



## gstepic (Mar 5, 2009)

*we are going between the 18th anbd 25th of April*

hopefully crowds will be a little less as it is the second week after easter. I had not thought April would have been crowded and I had not thought of spring breaks. Hopefully not too many schools have their breaks the second half of April.


----------

